# The Pharos has landed!



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

I received my new pharos about a week ago.

First impressions? It's a solid piece of kit but it is rather large. You may have gathered from some of previous posts that space is difficult for me so I will have to find some space for this. In footprint terms, it takes up a bit more space than the mignon.

In terms of use, clearly a lot of thought has gone into it, but it can be very fiddly and frustrating when it comes to learning to adjust the grind. I think I have this nailed at last and am starting to pull shots that are near spot on (if not 100% there yet). It's quick too, grinding 21g of beans takes no longer than a minute though it does take brute force!

It's got 68mm conical burrs so think of this as a poor mans Titan grinder. Single dosing is really straightforward too, I'm seeing at most .1g retention but usually nothing. Getting the grinds out isn't too hard either, a few whacks on the side onto a piece of paper.

I'm not going to comment in detail on the taste profile but I'm noticing a difference and amazingly so has the wife.

I'll keep this thread updated with my experiences.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i think that if you can get ove the faff or the "PHAFF" then this grinder has to be the best grinder under £250, I found that the grind consistency is spot on and once dialled in it is knock out. I was so tempted to keep mine and use it as a one bean grinder ready to go on my favorite bean.. Nice one GMAN enjoy..


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoy it mate!

I agree with Dave, the grind quality is just awesome.

Once I figured out the adjustment, it really wasn't that bad either (found the handle was winding down onto the shaft initially).

The most annoying bit is getting the grinds out.

I found using RDT helped though, just a single atomizer spray of water onto the beans before putting them in.

There isn't much clumping anyway, but it does help with the retention.

Great grinders









p.s. found it easy to turn/grind darker roasted beans, but anything from Hasbean/Square Mile was bloody hard work!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Enjoy it mate!
> 
> I agree with Dave, the grind quality is just awesome.
> 
> ...


Yes I had the problem of the handle winding down initially too. Glad I've got that side sorted, making adjustments now isn't a painful exercise of zeroing each time!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Yes I had the problem of the handle winding down initially too. Glad I've got that side sorted, making adjustments now isn't a painful exercise of zeroing each time!


Exactly, have you thought about voodoodaddy mods or anything?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Exactly, have you thought about voodoodaddy mods or anything?


Not just yet, I'm going to continue to use it for a while and see how I get on.

It's pretty much dialled in and I have to say its rather pleasing, there's definitely at least some difference in the cup, flavours stand out more.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the club







I've had mine a few months and love it. Like you say it produces more distinct flavours. I've found it less and less faff the more I've got used to it and even switching between beans is pretty simple once you get used to how much of a turn you need to change the flow rate by x amount. Like Aphelion says darker-roasts are easier to grind - also have higher retention though as the oil makes the grounds stick to the insides of the grinder. Only beans I've had any retention problems with have been Union Revelation & Foundation and even then a bit of a shake sorts things out. I usually cover the opening with a cup whilst I shake the grinds out and then use the cup to distribute into the portafilter.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Be careful of that rubber stopper at the bottom. I had lost count of a) how many times I misplaced it and b) how many times I managed to shove it right up the exit chute! If this happens just tip and shake the grinder a bit. The stopper will flip over and you can pull it out.

The other good thing is that it is indestructible. Give it a good shake and thump without fear.


----------

